# Proud New Owner!



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I am proud to announce that I am officially a kayak owner! An hour ago, I picked up my vessel. I am the captain of a Mad River Canoe Synergy 14 hybrid kayak. Its the one we rented a few weeks ago for our fishing trip on the Severn River, seen here http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=79521 Its the yellow one. After seeing how it performed, and doing some research online over the past week, I decided to get it. I was able to get to kayak for $375. At that price, I'm very happy with this purchase. 

Now I just gotta clean it up and start rigging it to my liking. :fishing:


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

SWEET! CONGRATS! Hope to see you out on the water sometime.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks...hopefully! 

My youngest stepson asked "I thought you were getting the one with the little motor?" lol

I told him "yeah, well I can't buy that right now, and I got a deal on this one that I couldn't pass up"


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Lyin' to your kids...lmao! Congrats man...now time to get on the water! 

MYT


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I wasn't lying. I had to get something cheap and fast now that I have a kid on the way! I hope to get a paddle & pfd next week.


----------



## Ben K. (Jun 21, 2010)

*Congratulations on your purchase!*

I am sure you have read this before, but it is worth repeating. Go for the lightest paddle you can afford and find a pfd comfortable enough to wear ALL DAY - EVERY TIME! 
Now, get to riggin' and remember to measure, mark, check it out, and then drill!
Enjoy!


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

WTG MetroMan!

I hope you can get out more than Mytmouse can..

GB


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

I missed the part where you said "well I can't by that now"...lol my bad

And GB - GRRRRR LMAO

MYT


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations on the kayak!

Where did you guys rent the kayaks for the trip that mytmouse didn't invite us? I want to start trying kayak fishing before jumping all the way in.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

We rented from Eastern Mountain Sports in Annapolis. www.ems.com They rent for $50/day. They have weekend rentals as well


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

MetroMan said:


> We rented from Eastern Mountain Sports in Annapolis. www.ems.com They rent for $50/day. They have weekend rentals as well


Thanks MM.


----------

